# Black Panther: Trotz grandiosem Kinostart nur auf Platz 2 in Deutschland



## AndreLinken (19. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther: Trotz grandiosem Kinostart nur auf Platz 2 in Deutschland* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Trotz grandiosem Kinostart nur auf Platz 2 in Deutschland*


----------



## Desotho (19. Februar 2018)

Und deswegen gehe ich kaum noch ins Kino


----------



## Shalica (19. Februar 2018)

Dauert nicht lange dann schaue ich das Teil vlt. mal auf Maxdome & Co. für 3,99 €


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2018)

Oh, Maze Runner 3 ist raus, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dachte der kommt erst in einem Jahr oder so. 


Ich mochte schon als Kind Black Panther nicht, die Trailer haben mich auch wenig begeistert. D.h. ja nicht, dass der Film am Ende nicht doch gut sein kann und ich werde ihn irgendwann, wie alle Superheldenfilme sicher auch schauen. Aber ich gebe zu, ich war sogar von Wonder Woman ein wenig enttäuscht und da hatte ich viel erwartet (der hatte nur drei Actionszenen und nur die mittlere nach 2/3 des Films war wirklich gut, ansonsten ein paar nette Gags aber leider viel, viel langweilige Laberei).

Was mir bei Black Panther jetzt negativ aufstösst, und da kann der Film nichts für, die Figur und das Setting stammen letztlich aus den 70ern und nicht nur der Name war der militanten Schwarzen Bürgerrechtsbewegung entliehen, sondern damals war Apartheit und Co noch ein riesiges Thema, ist das abfeiern in den Sozialen Medien als "erster Film mit Schwarzem Superhelden" (was Bullshit ist, man denke an Catwoman oder Blade, beides Comichelden) und des "rein Schwarzen Staates", wobei die ganzen SJWs da irgendwie nicht raffen, dass Wakanda eine protektionistische, faschistische Diktatur (Monarchie) ist. Wenn das ein weißer Fantasiestaat wäre, dann würden die selben Leute, die den Film jetzt abfeiern ihn in der Luft zerreissen. Was ich meine ist, dass diese ganze Politiserung bei einem solchen reinen Superhelden-Actionfilm einfach nicht passt, dafür ist das alles viel zu trivial und unrealistisch. Und da kann ich selbst einfach nur noch den Kopf schütteln und sagen: "Die spinnen, die Amis".
Vor allem auch, weil das Thema aktuell so heiß gekocht wird, bei einem Prinz von Zamunda war das alles noch viel harmloser und netter obwohl damals die Zeiten und Unruhen in den USA noch weitaus schlimmer waren.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "erster Film mit Schwarzem Superhelden" (was Bullshit ist, man denke an Catwoman


Catwoman ist doch nicht schwarz, sie wurde nur in einer einzigen sehr misslungenen Verfilmung von einer "Schwarzen" gespielt 
Blade ist ja jetzt auch kein typischer Superheld, aber du hast Meteorman vergessen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

Ausgerechnet einer der lahmsten Superhelden haut einen guten Film raus? Muss ich mir den vielleicht doch mal geben.


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was mir bei Black Panther jetzt negativ aufstösst, und da kann der Film nichts für, die Figur und das Setting stammen letztlich aus den 70ern und nicht nur der Name war der militanten Schwarzen Bürgerrechtsbewegung entliehen, sondern damals war Apartheit und Co noch ein riesiges Thema, ist das abfeiern in den Sozialen Medien als "erster Film mit Schwarzem Superhelden" (was Bullshit ist, man denke an Catwoman oder Blade, beides Comichelden) und des "rein Schwarzen Staates", wobei die ganzen SJWs da irgendwie nicht raffen, dass Wakanda eine protektionistische, faschistische Diktatur (Monarchie) ist.



Die Comicfigur ist nur leider einige Monate _vor_ der politischen Bewegung entstanden. 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass der Film wegen einer Diktatur bejubelt wird, sondern weil er afrikanische Kunst, Mode und Kultur abfeiert. Was selten genug vorkommt. Gerade in Afrika wird er deshalb gefeiert wie bei uns sonst nur Star Wars Filme.



> Die Zukunft ist schwarz: Von Johannesburg über Lagos bis Addis Abeba wird der Superheldenfilm "Black Panther" als Fanal der Hoffnung für Afrika gefeiert - und als stolze Antwort auf Trumps "Shithole"-Vergleiche.


SPON

Die Figur kenne ich nicht, spielt die Monarchie (Diktatur?) da eine Rolle? Eigentlich hatte ich den Film gar nicht auf dem Programm, werde aber sicher irgendwann mal reinsehen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2018)

Desotho schrieb:


> Und deswegen gehe ich kaum noch ins Kino


Weil es dort auch Filme gibt, die du nicht gut findest, verzichtest du auch bei dir zusagenden Filmen auf das Kino Erlebnis? 

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du nicht für deine Lieblingsfilme ins Kino gehst, werden die anderen Filme erst recht höhere Zuschauer Quoten einfahren.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2018)

Ist halt wie bei Ghostbuster (2016) wenn du was gegen den Film sagst bist du böse und wirst whiteknighted 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur eines von vielen Memes

Die us Presse feiert Black Panther wegen den "starken schwarzen charakters" weil es sich gut macht vergisst aber das dutzende schwarze superhelden schon gab.

Das selbe wenn eine frau in einen scifi film eine hauptrolle hat dann wird gesagt von der us presse "endlich eine starke frau" aber Ripley aus Alien und co wird verschwiegen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUoEGMYkxWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich spar mit das kino gehen weil inzwischen die film schnell in den verleih kommen bzw verkauf
Ein Kinogenuss ist das schon lange nicht mehr bei den preisen


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die us Presse feiert Black Panther wegen den "starken schwarzen charakters" weil es sich gut macht vergisst aber das dutzende schwarze superhelden schon gab.



Afrikanische? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Und selbst bei amerikanischen Hauptdarstellern tue ich mir da gerade schwer. 

Der Tagesspiegel bringt es auf den Punkt: „das Kinodebüt eines afrikanischen Superhelden sowie der erste Blockbuster mit schwarzer Besetzung. Endlich findet die Forderung nach angemessener Repräsentation auch im Hollywood-Mainstream Nachklang.“

Sie meinen auch, dass „Martin Luther King vs. Malcolm X“ wunderbar als Untertitel taugen würde. Denn darum dreht sich die Geschichte wohl. Der Eine will die Schwarzen der Welt bewaffnen, der Andere sucht den friedlichen Ausgleich. 

"Black Panther" im Kino: Wiege der Menschheit - Kultur - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Phone (19. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Catwoman ist doch nicht schwarz, sie wurde nur in einer einzigen sehr misslungenen Verfilmung von einer "Schwarzen" gespielt
> Blade ist ja jetzt auch kein typischer Superheld, aber du hast Meteorman vergessen
> 
> 
> ...



Hancock ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der Tagesspiegel bringt es auf den Punkt: „das Kinodebüt eines afrikanischen Superhelden sowie der erste Blockbuster mit schwarzer Besetzung. Endlich findet die Forderung nach angemessener Repräsentation auch im Hollywood-Mainstream Nachklang.“



Was ist da auf den Punkt gebracht? Alleine "der erste Blockbuster mit schwarzer Besetzung" ignoriert mal eben 40 Jahre Kinogeschichte und etliche dutzend Filme. Diese ganzen Überdramatisierungen und Übertreibungen sind es doch letztlich, was die Diskussion um den Film so lächerlich macht.



Loosa schrieb:


> Die Comicfigur ist nur leider einige Monate _vor_ der politischen Bewegung entstanden.


Das mag sogar angehen, spielt aber keine große Rolle. Der Punkt ist, die Figur ist als unsympathischer Rassenkämpfer aufgebaut, damals konnte man das verstehen, heute ist es meiner Ansicht nach nachteilig, die Kluft vergrößern zu wollen.



> Ich denke auch nicht, dass der Film wegen einer Diktatur bejubelt wird, sondern weil er afrikanische Kunst, Mode und Kultur abfeiert. Was selten genug vorkommt. Gerade in Afrika wird er deshalb gefeiert wie bei uns sonst nur Star Wars Filme.



Ob das mit dem Abfeiern in Afrika so stimmt, daran habe ich so meine Zweifel. Das klingt eher wieder so nach typischem Propaganda-Artikel.
Allerdings hat der Look des Films mit Afrika soviel gemein wie der von Star Wars mit Indien ... 



> Die Figur kenne ich nicht, spielt die Monarchie (Diktatur?) da eine Rolle? Eigentlich hatte ich den Film gar nicht auf dem Programm, werde aber sicher irgendwann mal reinsehen.


Sicher, Black Panther ist der Herrscher von Wakanda, einer abgesperrten Autokratie in die keine Fremden eingelassen werden und die sich komplett abschotten, dabei extrem reich und hochtechnisiert sind - im Gegensatz eben zu ihren Nachbarländern. Wieso die SJWs (oder Afrikaner) das abfeiern entzieht sich somit jeder Logik.


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch kein Meme, sondern die simple Gegenüberstellung zweier Artikel.


----------



## Orzhov (19. Februar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Hancock ^^



Blade, Spawn.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Catwoman ist doch nicht schwarz, sie wurde nur in einer einzigen sehr misslungenen Verfilmung von einer "Schwarzen" gespielt
> Blade ist ja jetzt auch kein typischer Superheld, aber du hast Meteorman vergessen
> 
> 
> ...



Nix gegen Halle Berry ihre Catwoman.


----------



## devilsreject (20. Februar 2018)

Ich komm mit dem ganzen Superhelden Zeugs nicht mehr klar, den Ur-Spidermann fand ich noch witzig gemacht. Ironman 1 war auch ganz nett, aber da wars dann vorbei für mich. Hab mich zwar immer wieder mal dran versucht dank netflix und Co, aber das ist für mich irgendwie alles ein und dasselbe. 

Was die Politik angeht kann ich nur sagen ist mir in Filmen meist egal, ob jetzt ein schwarzer oder weißer Superheld spielt im Film keine Rolle, lediglich der Unterhaltungswert wird bemessen, und da reichen mir Action in jeder Szene einfach nicht aus. 

Überhaupt ist das mit Filmen und Serien in den letzten Jahren so ne Sache, so wirklich was dolles neues ist ja eher selten. Meist gibt es ne Neuverfilmung von Sachen die es schon gab, Sequels, Prequels.. Entweder sind die Filmemacher nicht mutig genug, oder das Publikum will das wirklich so. Schon beim StarTrek Reboot auf Netflix dachte ich eigentlich nur, warum musste es Startrek sein, warum nicht was völlig neues was sich einfach nur bei Elementen aus StarTrek bedient?

Es gibt wirklich tolle Bücher die nur danach schreien verfilmt zu werden, anstelle dessen werden wir mit Marvel Zeugs gemolken. Disney fährt doch jetzt mit StarWars diegleiche Schiene, wobei ich da wenigstens noch auf ein paar tolle Filme freuen kann, bis auch das Interesse an StarWars aufgrund von Quantität nachlässt.

Tatsächlich muss ich da Netflix mal nen Kompliment aussprechen, die hauen regelmäßig neue Serien und jetzt auch Filme raus. Sicher ist da nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber es wird zumindest versucht mal bissle was zu machen. Wenn Hollywood sich da nicht interessanter macht in den nächsten Jahren sehe ich tatsächlich schwarz fürs Kino.

Ach und aktuell der größte Mist ist doch wohl der übelst gehypte Shape of Wate... Eine Frau und ein Wasserwesen das ich ineinander verlieben... Naja gut gemacht ist der Film trotzdem..


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2018)

Was mich an Marvel fasziniert, ist die Hintergrundgeschichte, die dann eben im Infinity War münden wird, bzw das Konzept, diese Geschichten über inzwischen 20 Filme dahin zu leiten und dafür die ganze Zeit die selben Schauspieler zu besetzen. Im Prinzip haben Marvel damit das Format TV Serie in eine Kinofilm Serie übertragen. Sicher, es gab auch früher mehrteilige Filme, seien es jetzt die Pink Panther/Clouseau Filme, Star Wars order irgendwelche Bibel Verfilmungen - aber eben noch nie über 20+ Filme!

Klar, man könnte durchaus zB Spiderman Homecoming einfach weglassen und die Hintergrundgeschichte würde sich kein bißchen verändern - trotzdem finde ich das eine beachtliche Leistung.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was mich an Marvel fasziniert, ist die Hintergrundgeschichte, die dann eben im Infinity War münden wird, bzw das Konzept, diese Geschichten über inzwischen 20 Filme dahin zu leiten und dafür die ganze Zeit die selben Schauspieler zu besetzen. Im Prinzip haben Marvel damit das Format TV Serie in eine Kinofilm Serie übertragen. Sicher, es gab auch früher mehrteilige Filme, seien es jetzt die Pink Panther/Clouseau Filme, Star Wars order irgendwelche Bibel Verfilmungen - aber eben noch nie über 20+ Filme!
> 
> Klar, man könnte durchaus zB Spiderman Homecoming einfach weglassen und die Hintergrundgeschichte würde sich kein bißchen verändern - trotzdem finde ich das eine beachtliche Leistung.



Ist sicherlich beachtlich.
Hat aber den Nachteil, dass man halt schon sehr oft (und in der richtigen Reihenfolge) die Filme sehen muss.
Halt eben wie bei zusammenhängenden TV-Serien.
Dafür habe ich allerdings weder Geld noch Zeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was mich an Marvel fasziniert, ist die Hintergrundgeschichte, die dann eben im Infinity War münden wird, bzw das Konzept, diese Geschichten über inzwischen 20 Filme dahin zu leiten und dafür die ganze Zeit die selben Schauspieler zu besetzen. Im Prinzip haben Marvel damit das Format TV Serie in eine Kinofilm Serie übertragen. Sicher, es gab auch früher mehrteilige Filme, seien es jetzt die Pink Panther/Clouseau Filme, Star Wars order irgendwelche Bibel Verfilmungen - aber eben noch nie über 20+ Filme!
> 
> Klar, man könnte durchaus zB Spiderman Homecoming einfach weglassen und die Hintergrundgeschichte würde sich kein bißchen verändern - trotzdem finde ich das eine beachtliche Leistung.



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. Es lässt die ganzen einzelnen Filmreihen wie aus einem Guss wirken. Und ich finde das toll, was die da machen, insbesondere eben immer die gleichen Schauspieler (die ganzen Spiderman Reboots mal außen vor gelassen). Wobei manchmal schon die Reihen stark ineinander übergehen, sind der letzte Captain America / Iron Man Film nicht schon fast Avengers Filme? Und alles gehört zusammen, selbst Spiderman Homecoming baut auf dem letzten Avengers auf. 

Nur wenn man mal einen Marvel Film-Marathon machen möchte bekommt man ein Problem, weil man eben nicht erst Iron Man, dann Thor, dann Captain America usw. schauen sollte sondern die schon chronologisch nach Erscheinungsdatum ansehen müsste.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ist halt wie bei Ghostbuster (2016) wenn du was gegen den Film sagst bist du böse und wirst whiteknighted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast den Film nicht gesehen, hm? Auch die, die die ach so lustiges Memes kreiert haben haben den Film entweder nicht gesehen, oder einfach nicht verstanden.

Denn genau darum geht es in dem Film, dass hier selbstreflektierend hinterfragt wird, ob es sinnvoll ist weiterhin isoliert und unter sich zu sein oder sich zu öffnen, wo es dann im Film durchaus Kommentare gibt wie "Flüchtlinge machen nur Probleme!". D.h. wenn ein Land unter sich sein möchte, seit Jahrhunderten, dann wirst du keine Weißen finden ... sollte logisch sein, hm?

Im zweiten Weltkrieg hingegen haben genug ethnische "Minder"heiten im Krieg gekämpft und sind gefallen, d.h. wenn man hier nur Weiße zeigt, ich hab Dunkirchen noch nicht gesehen, dann ist das eine Verzerrung. Soweit verständlich warum diese Sprüche / Memes nicht passen?



> Die us Presse feiert Black Panther wegen den "starken schwarzen charakters" weil es sich gut macht vergisst aber das dutzende schwarze superhelden schon gab.


Nun ja ... es geht nicht nur wg. des Charaktere, sondern auch um die Errungenschaften eines gesamten Volkes, aber nenn mir doch mal einen schwarzen Superhelden der "Gut" war.

Hancock = Säufer
Blade = Killer
Spawn = noch mehr Killer
Catwoman = Diebin, wobei es nur in einer Darstellung um eine schwarze Catwoman ging
[...]



> Das selbe wenn eine frau in einen scifi film eine hauptrolle hat dann wird gesagt von der us presse "endlich eine starke frau" aber Ripley aus Alien und co wird verschwiegen


Hier geht es nicht um eine Frau, sondern um ein Frauen*bild*, d.h. eine komplette Gruppe, wie z.B. die von mir erwähnten Elitekriegerinnen an der Seite des Könings, keine Männer.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2018)

@ Rabowke:
In Dunkirk geht es aber um Britische Soldaten. Allerdings fehlte tatsächlich die eine Indische "Spezialeinheit". Schwarze Soldaten gab es aber letztlich praktisch nur bei den Amis. Und die hatten etwa 100.000 Schwarze in Großbritannien stationiert, die allerdings wohl (großteils) nicht mit an der Front waren sondern halt die Drecksarbeit in den Feldlagern machten. 
Und Frauen gab es natürlich gar nicht (wurde ja auch von einigen angekreidet). 

Was Schwarze Superhelden angeht verweise ich einfach mal auf die Liste: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_black_superheroes
Wobei ich zugebe, dass ich beim schnellen überfliegen da kaum irgendwen kannte, allerdings ist die Liste auch irre lang. Ganz unten ist auch eine Filmliste, und hey, einer der Power Rangers ist Schwarzer.

Ich finde persönlich diesen ganzen Rassenquatsch den die USA da momentan abziehen ziemlich krank. Schwarze Schauspieler in Hauptrollen gab es bereits vereinzelt in den 60ern und ab den 70ern waren sie völlig normal. Man denke etwa an Sidney Poitier oder Richard Roundtree (Shaft). Und es gibt durchaus Filme mit fast rein Schwarzer Besetzung, insbesondere in den 80ern und 90ern, die teilweise viele Jahre zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen zählten, darunter zahlreiche mit Eddie Murphy, Will Smith, Denzel Washington usw.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2018)

Bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass die Fifty Shades-Filme so viele Besucher anziehen. Mit Abstand die schlechteste Trilogie aller Zeiten glaube ich. An den Filmen ist einfach alles scheiße, dass die so viel Erfolg haben lässt einen tatsächlich an der Menschheit zweifeln


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass die Fifty Shades-Filme so viele Besucher anziehen. Mit Abstand die schlechteste Trilogie aller Zeiten glaube ich. An den Filmen ist einfach alles scheiße, dass die so viel Erfolg haben lässt einen tatsächlich an der Menschheit zweifeln


Mehr als an Twilight? ^^
Ich mein, es geht hier um Sex... Was kann daran bloss falsch sein...  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mehr als an Twilight? ^^
> Ich mein, es geht hier um Sex... Was kann daran bloss falsch sein...
> 
> [...]


... geht's nicht.

Jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang den man erwarten könnte. Ich kenne weder den 1. noch den 2. Teil ... den dritten Teil kenne ich jetzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2018)

Jaaha, verstehe auch nicht, warum sich die Hausfrauen nicht einfach einen SM Porno reinziehen, wenn sie diese Sache so anspricht ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... geht's nicht.
> 
> Jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang den man erwarten könnte. Ich kenne weder den 1. noch den 2. Teil ... den dritten Teil kenne ich jetzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jaaha, verstehe auch nicht, warum sich die Hausfrauen nicht einfach einen SM Porno reinziehen, wenn sie diese Sache so anspricht ...


... warum eigentlich Hausfrauen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mehr als an Twilight? ^^
> Ich mein, es geht hier um Sex... Was kann daran bloss falsch sein...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das ist ja gerade das...wenn die Filme wenigstens sexy wären. Aber nicht mal kriegen die auf die Reihe. Kenne allerdings auch nur den ersten, von Teil 3 hab ich Kritiken gesehen und von Teil 2 das Video der "Everything wrong with..."-Reihe auf Youtube. Das reicht auch vöällig aus


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2018)

Wen das Thema interessiert, der muss einfach 9 1/2 Wochen schauen, gibt bis heute keinen besseren Spielfilm darüber und auch wenn der alt ist, der ist immer noch verdammt sehenswert.


----------



## Desotho (24. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es dort auch Filme gibt, die du nicht gut findest, verzichtest du auch bei dir zusagenden Filmen auf das Kino Erlebnis?



Nein, es gibt kaum brauchbare Filme die einen Gang ins Kino rechtfertigen


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich mein, es geht hier um Sex... Was kann daran bloss falsch sein...


_A Serbian Film _schon vergessen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> _A Serbian Film _schon vergessen?


Arggh... Musstest du mich unbedingt wieder an dieses widerliche Stück Zelluloid erinnern?


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2018)

Jetzt hab ich_ Black Panther_ auch endlich mal gesehen. Aber soooo besonders toll, wie der gefeiert wurde, fand ich den jetzt nicht. Das war halt gute Marvel Standard Kost, hier und da mal n bischen unlogisch, viel Action, klassischer Helden Story Verlauf - aber nichts, daß mich jetzt in _"Meisterwerk!"_ Begeisterungsstürme verfallen lassen würde, wie es eigentlich einigen Kritiken zum Film zufolge hätte sein müssen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich_ Black Panther_ auch endlich mal gesehen. Aber soooo besonders toll, wie der gefeiert wurde, fand ich den jetzt nicht. Das war halt gute Marvel Standard Kost, hier und da mal n bischen unlogisch, viel Action, klassischer Helden Story Verlauf - aber nichts, daß mich jetzt in _"Meisterwerk!"_ Begeisterungsstürme verfallen lassen würde, wie es eigentlich einigen Kritiken zum Film zufolge hätte sein müssen.



Jupp, habe ihn auch inzwischen gesehen und ging mir genauso. Typische Marvel Standardkost aber sicherlich nicht einer der Top-Filme von Marvel aber eben auch kein Reinfall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich_ Black Panther_ auch endlich mal gesehen. Aber soooo besonders toll, wie der gefeiert wurde, fand ich den jetzt nicht. Das war halt gute Marvel Standard Kost, hier und da mal n bischen unlogisch, viel Action, klassischer Helden Story Verlauf - aber nichts, daß mich jetzt in _"Meisterwerk!"_ Begeisterungsstürme verfallen lassen würde, wie es eigentlich einigen Kritiken zum Film zufolge hätte sein müssen.


Ich fand ihn mit seinen vielen Bezügen zu unserer momentanen Weltpolitik ziemlich aktuell. Die Flüchtlingsfrage und die ewige Unterdrückung sozial Schwacher/Minderheiten werden ebenso aufgegriffen wie auch die staatliche Abschirmung zum Selbstschutz, unterlassene Hilfeleistung und Teilhabe an eigenen Ressourcen. Neben dem zweiten Cap-Film der politischste aller Marvel-Filme. 

Der Überfilm war er aber auch für mich nicht, da er mir actionmäßig ein wenig zu unspektakulär war.


----------

